# Before......and after



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2008)

Before.......


----------



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2008)

........and after!Thanks Ry,she looks great!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 28, 2008)

as Jackie Gleason would say, " How Sweet It is "

 thanx for sharing.

 Jim


----------



## NCdigger5 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 28, 2008)

anytime bro, glad i could help! take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 28, 2008)

Incredible bottle!  did you dig it?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 29, 2008)

She was dug out of a foundation in the Baltimore area by the brother of a guy who gave it to me at a yard sale in Cal.This guy's wife was making him get rid of all his "JUNK"and he had alot!I ended up spending most of the weekend  and a lot of money there,I mean he had a little of everything.I got jars, poisons,pontiled meds,Redwing,gins,I went crazy.As I was leaving,he stopped me,gave me the SHARON bottle,and said to enjoy it.And I do!She's a beauty.One more pic just for kicks.....Check out the base


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful bottle. ryan does great work


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW, YOU'RE LIKE A COMMERCIAL. GREAT ADDITION TO THE FORUM YOU ARE MR. SUNSHINE!


----------

